# Blogging instead of Woodworking



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Windows and Doors by Hand*










With so many places to post, I've decided to do my "main" blogging on my own site, http://dcwwoodworks.com. So this LJ's "blog" will be a place for me to crosspost HERE for those of you (ok, almost all of you) who aren't going over THERE. Thanks.

My latest is a post about getting into making windows and interior/entry doors…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/11/14/windows-and-doors-by-hand


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Windows and Doors by Hand*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool man. I'll check in every once in a while.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Wardrobe, Part 1*

I'm building a Stickley wardrobe, and am planning on doing solid wood panels instead of plywood panels. Thoughts on the build on my blog… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/11/18/wardrobe-part-1


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 1*
> 
> I'm building a Stickley wardrobe, and am planning on doing solid wood panels instead of plywood panels. Thoughts on the build on my blog… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/11/18/wardrobe-part-1


That should be a nice build. You will enjoy building it with solid panels.
The two biggest pointers I learned when working with solid panels…
- Try thinning the stain when pre-finishing panels. Otherwise pre-staining panels, and then staining the entire piece later can make the panels too dark. Once I learned to thin the stain a bit, things have worked better.

- Use something to center the panels in the groove. Rockler sells Space Balls, but I use self adhesive weather stipping in the groove.

I look forward to reading the next phase of your blog. You have made some great projects.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 1*
> 
> I'm building a Stickley wardrobe, and am planning on doing solid wood panels instead of plywood panels. Thoughts on the build on my blog… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/11/18/wardrobe-part-1


Another upside to solid panels….the ability to bookmatch. It's worth it.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 1*
> 
> I'm building a Stickley wardrobe, and am planning on doing solid wood panels instead of plywood panels. Thoughts on the build on my blog… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/11/18/wardrobe-part-1


Thanks Willie, good points. And you're right too Red, I should have mentioned that. I'll be showing that next post with my first set of build pictures.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Wardrobe, Part 2*

Finally had time to a) work on it, and b) post about it. Some build pictures and thoughts on process… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/12/3/wardrobe-part-2


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 2*
> 
> Finally had time to a) work on it, and b) post about it. Some build pictures and thoughts on process… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/12/3/wardrobe-part-2


Nice work Douglas. Got to love those pig stickers. I used one for the first time this year and I was amazed at the speed and the results.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 2*
> 
> Finally had time to a) work on it, and b) post about it. Some build pictures and thoughts on process… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/12/3/wardrobe-part-2


Looking good, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 2*
> 
> Finally had time to a) work on it, and b) post about it. Some build pictures and thoughts on process… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/12/3/wardrobe-part-2


Your site is so well done. And I'm dggin the title, "blogging instead of woodworking." I grumble about how long it takes me to blog or post stuff. But it's all good in the end.

I'm more excited about your current build than my own


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Detours - what do you do with your scraps of shop time?*

What do you do with your scraps? Not scraps of wood, but scraps of shop time! Here's some of mine that I blogged about recently…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/12/5/detours


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Detours - what do you do with your scraps of shop time?*
> 
> What do you do with your scraps? Not scraps of wood, but scraps of shop time! Here's some of mine that I blogged about recently…
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2013/12/5/detours


Ya, there's always something to fix or tune-up in a woodshop. I need to think of more stuff like this. I get tunnel vision with my furniture builds.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*I made a head*










I fancied up my guitar amp head recently. And actually made something out of a wood that isn't quarter sawn white oak. I went exotic… walnut.

The full blog post and loads of build pics are here… http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/1/16/i-made-a-head

Thanks


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

dczward said:


> *I made a head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DROOL! Matching cabinet?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *I made a head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! It looks like it could have been ordered that way. Great job with the materials.

I've never had an electric (only acoustics), but that makes me want one.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *I made a head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill - The cabinet will come, hopefully in the spring.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Been woodworking instead of blogging...*

... but now I'm catching up on a little blogging. Four posts in a week! I hope to get back to about one a week. Here's links to my recent posts…

*I'm back, and some architectural details*

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/7/26/im-back-and-some-architectural-details










*Simple door details*

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/7/26/simple-door-details










*Rebuilding a railing*

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/7/28/rebuilding-a-railing










*Cleaning up the shop is shop time too*

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/7/28/cleaning-up-the-shop-is-show-time-too










Coming up: That damn wardrobe I started back in November 2013, interior doors, starting to take commissions, waste baskets from scraps, twin screw vise ("Moxon" vise) and more.

-Douglas


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Craftsman Doorbell Cover 2 - this time for a customer*










I was thrilled recently when I was contacted by someone I'd never met before, asking if I would build one of my previous projects from my website for them. A commission! I blogged about the build, and some things I learned when revisiting a previous project…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/8/11/doorbell-cover-2


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Craftsman Doorbell Cover 2 - this time for a customer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, good job.


----------



## moos209 (Aug 11, 2014)

dczward said:


> *Craftsman Doorbell Cover 2 - this time for a customer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool!! How did you make it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Craftsman Doorbell Cover 2 - this time for a customer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff man. For some reason the links to your site are showing malicious when I click on them. Darn interwebz.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Craftsman Doorbell Cover 2 - this time for a customer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There Red, I fixed the links.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Craftsman Doorbell Cover 2 - this time for a customer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey moos209, some info on the build on my linked blog post. But its pretty simple: 4 pieces of wood, glued up, with some ripping and re-glueing to make the square cutouts.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*What a Waste*

Over on my blog, I've been catching up on some of the things I've been doing for the last several months. One is a set of wastepaper baskets, a few different designs, I made from cutoffs & scraps. I dip my toe into the "what to do with scraps" debate, and a few other things. Enjoy…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/8/12/what-a-waste


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*A tool cabinet, not a tool display case*

After taking a whole day to clean rust spots off my nice tools, I got smart and finally closed the damn cabinet doors. I blogged about it here…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/8/19/a-tool-cabinet-not-a-tool-display-case

Thanks


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

dczward said:


> *A tool cabinet, not a tool display case*
> 
> After taking a whole day to clean rust spots off my nice tools, I got smart and finally closed the damn cabinet doors. I blogged about it here…
> 
> ...


Great blog. Thats a nice cabinet, and a good lesson. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

dczward said:


> *A tool cabinet, not a tool display case*
> 
> After taking a whole day to clean rust spots off my nice tools, I got smart and finally closed the damn cabinet doors. I blogged about it here…
> 
> ...


It looks so bleak when closed even though it is a very nice cabinet. Can't you just keep and oily rag handy and wipe off your tools before putting them back into the cabinet?


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *A tool cabinet, not a tool display case*
> 
> After taking a whole day to clean rust spots off my nice tools, I got smart and finally closed the damn cabinet doors. I blogged about it here…
> 
> ...


Mike - yeah, that's what I'm doing now. I didn't really do it before. And close the door.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Not a Myth - Wood Moves*

A new blog post where I take a look at how this August's humidity is affecting some of my past projects…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2014/8/25/wood-moves


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Wardrobe, Part 3*

It's been a long time in coming, but I'm catching up on my build posts. Here's Wardrobe Part 3…










http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/6/wardrobe-part-3

-Douglas


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 3*
> 
> It's been a long time in coming, but I'm catching up on my build posts. Here's Wardrobe Part 3…
> 
> ...


That's a great build Douglas. I don't think I'll be building any wardrobes in my little shop, but kudos to you for taking it on. I love the fact that you plugged that nail hole, even though it was on the bottom of the wardrobe too. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 3*
> 
> It's been a long time in coming, but I'm catching up on my build posts. Here's Wardrobe Part 3…
> 
> ...


I do like that drying rack there. Nice idea


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Wardrobe, Part 4*

It is now a build blogging flood - Wardrobe part 4 is up. This one comes up to case assembly, drawer dividers.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/8/wardrobe-part-4


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 4*
> 
> It is now a build blogging flood - Wardrobe part 4 is up. This one comes up to case assembly, drawer dividers.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/8/wardrobe-part-4


When I click the link Douglas, I get the following message in IE:










and Chrome gives me this message:










Is this something you need to correct?


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 4*
> 
> It is now a build blogging flood - Wardrobe part 4 is up. This one comes up to case assembly, drawer dividers.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/8/wardrobe-part-4


Hi Brit, that's just the security certificate warning. I took the "s" out of the http:// part. Try it now.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 4*
> 
> It is now a build blogging flood - Wardrobe part 4 is up. This one comes up to case assembly, drawer dividers.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/8/wardrobe-part-4


Perfect.

It is looking really good and your finishing is great. I do have a slight concern over the strength of the runners when your hanging rail is pulled out and is laden with clothes though. Clothes can be very heavy and the downward force on the rabbets might be too much. What do you think?


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 4*
> 
> It is now a build blogging flood - Wardrobe part 4 is up. This one comes up to case assembly, drawer dividers.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/8/wardrobe-part-4


I saw that too, but I am following the original design. Fully loaded, I can see the hangar binding the farther it is pulled out. But it easy enough to reach in and get at the clothes without extending it too. I'll load it up and do a torture test at the end end of this series and let you know.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 4*
> 
> It is now a build blogging flood - Wardrobe part 4 is up. This one comes up to case assembly, drawer dividers.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/8/wardrobe-part-4


Good idea. What's the worst that can happen anyway? You'll end up with a pile of clothes on the floor and you then have to remake the two runners out of thicker stock. It won't be the end of the world.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Wardrobe, Part 5 - complete*

Hooray, the last of the five part Stickley wardrobe build has been posted. I'll be doing a final "project" post here soon, with glamour shots, as soon as I set up for taking some nice pictures of the piece. Feel free to comment here, or at my blog, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/12/wardrobe-part-5


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 5 - complete*
> 
> Hooray, the last of the five part Stickley wardrobe build has been posted. I'll be doing a final "project" post here soon, with glamour shots, as soon as I set up for taking some nice pictures of the piece. Feel free to comment here, or at my blog, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/12/wardrobe-part-5


Nice build Douglas. The color and figure of that oak are really fitting.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Wardrobe, Part 5 - complete*
> 
> Hooray, the last of the five part Stickley wardrobe build has been posted. I'll be doing a final "project" post here soon, with glamour shots, as soon as I set up for taking some nice pictures of the piece. Feel free to comment here, or at my blog, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/12/wardrobe-part-5


Stunning Douglas. That really is a piece to be proud of. I love the pulls that you used on the doors. They blend in beautifully. Well done my friend.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Medicine Cabinet for a Bathroom*

In catching up on my over one year woodworking project backlog, I just posted a one part build blog with images for a medicine cabinet I made for a half-bath makeover in our house.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/15/medicine-cabinet-for-a-bathroom

I'll do a proper project post here shortly. I told you the dam had burst!


----------



## CreekOne (Aug 23, 2014)

dczward said:


> *Medicine Cabinet for a Bathroom*
> 
> In catching up on my over one year woodworking project backlog, I just posted a one part build blog with images for a medicine cabinet I made for a half-bath makeover in our house.
> 
> ...


I love the idea, I'll take note for my own bathroom… if I ever get to the walls..


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

dczward said:


> *Medicine Cabinet for a Bathroom*
> 
> In catching up on my over one year woodworking project backlog, I just posted a one part build blog with images for a medicine cabinet I made for a half-bath makeover in our house.
> 
> ...


Nice project Doug. I look forward to seeing this in the project section with additional pictures of the inside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Walnut, elm, and cork coaster set*

While I have been catching up on this past years projects, here's a blog post about a little one I just finished today…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/21/walnut-elm-and-cork-coaster-set


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Prairie Sofa & Loveseat, Part 1*

I've just started a big furniture build, both a sofa and loveseat. The shop is going to get crowded. I've started a build series on it on my blog. This time, I get to start with the tree the lumber came from, sustainably, urban-ly harvested from the U of Chicago campus!

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/29/prairie-sofa-loveseat-part-1


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Prairie Sofa & Loveseat, Part 1*
> 
> I've just started a big furniture build, both a sofa and loveseat. The shop is going to get crowded. I've started a build series on it on my blog. This time, I get to start with the tree the lumber came from, sustainably, urban-ly harvested from the U of Chicago campus!
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/1/29/prairie-sofa-loveseat-part-1


Douglas, I recently completed a Stickley #220 and it was a thoroughly enjoyable project. I am still waiting for the upholsterer to complete it, but that should happen in the next month or so. Should you have any questions, I will try my best to assist. If you decide to use fabric, LOML found a beautiful print at a furniture store that carries Stickley-Audi furniture so it may be worth a look for you. Have fun with this project!


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Calling all red oak haters*










I just posted a little story about my recent visit to the Frank Lloyd Wright's Robie House, with pictures and some thoughts on the furniture and woodwork, and … RED OAK.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/4/7/the-robie-house-and-red-oak

As a woodworker, I find visiting museums and historic homes/buildings/places an invaluable source of learning and inspiration. What do you think?


----------



## grantd (May 5, 2014)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100% about both Frank Lloyd Wright and red oak. His designs are pretty but the real challenge of architecture is to make things that are functional and attractive. I've been hearing a lot of people bag on red oak lately too and I don't really get it though you make a good point about the over use in the "Country" style.

I think a lot of woodworkers fall into this mindset that the only way to improve is to buy more and more exotic (and often endangered) materials. The beauty of the craftsman style was the simple materials and simple designs that were well designed and well executed.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my problem with hardwoods in general has to do with how expensive it is on the west coast. red oak costs about $4.75 a board foot here so it isnt exactly cheap since the stuff has to be shipped in from the east coast


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand hating on red oak, myself. Of course, I've just been given about 100 Bd Ft, so I can't afford to be a hater, but a user, in any event. I've found some nicely figured red oak at Lowe's, and I buy it every time I find it. Great for small boxes.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree about red oak, definitely depends on how it is used and finished.
Here is a pic of a hand plane cabinet I built using QSRO and a red dye with amber shellac, has a deep rich look IMHO.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking cabinet, Pat.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong and thinking of someone else and it's been a while since I was in school but I think Frank Lloyd Wright was one of the earlyish architects who really enjoyed using materials from near the site of the project. And also incorporating nature into his designs as opposed to today's mindset of clear cutting the land grading it flat and starting construction. So being in Chicago it would make sense to use Red Oak


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of my best looking panels have been made from quartersawn red oak. The joint lines seem to visually disappear in qs red oak, where as white oak they are a little more noticeable.
Now flatsawn red oak… that's hard to get excited about.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

dczward said:


> *Calling all red oak haters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Red Oak has been a long time favorite of mine. I am currently building a corner desk with it. Grabbed some number one and 2 for $2 a board foot. Heck that is as cheap as the white soft stuff from Lowes.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 2*

I just posted the next installment of my prairie sofa and love seat build on my blog. A LOT of pictures, discussion of design changes, and the fun of discovering the lumber you thought was awesome sometimes isn't.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/4/18/prairie-sofa-and-loveseat-part-2


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

dczward said:


> *Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 2*
> 
> I just posted the next installment of my prairie sofa and love seat build on my blog. A LOT of pictures, discussion of design changes, and the fun of discovering the lumber you thought was awesome sometimes isn't.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/4/18/prairie-sofa-and-loveseat-part-2


When i was making my baby crib I made 48 M&T joints and that was a lot of work. Granted, I don't have a mortising machine but still - The amount of work you have put into this is absolutely ridiculous. But the excellent grain selection and meticulous planning does show in the work. Very cool!


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 2*
> 
> I just posted the next installment of my prairie sofa and love seat build on my blog. A LOT of pictures, discussion of design changes, and the fun of discovering the lumber you thought was awesome sometimes isn't.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/4/18/prairie-sofa-and-loveseat-part-2


Thanks Jake! I see on your crib project (which has some gorgeous figure, btw) that you matched / fit each M&T joint, and labeled them. With your arched rail, you had to, very tedious! For this, I was tempted to try and match every spindle to a joint, but with 206, there were just to many. Instead, I kept them together by assembly, so all the spindles for one side assembly stayed together, and were dry fit before final assembly. Some of the spindles required a little tapping to get in, and one or two seemed barely loose on one end, only to be snug on the other. In the end, they were all snug and nothing was loose.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 3*










I hope no one was holding their breath for the chilling conclusion of Part 2, because they surely would have run out of air. But better late than never, they are done, and well photographed by a friend. Read all about it over on my blog…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2015/9/22/prairie-sofa-and-love-seat-part-3

Thanks for reading!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

dczward said:


> *Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douglas, congratulations on completing these incredible pieces. Gustav would have been right at home in your living room.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Art!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Prairie Sofa and Love Seat, Part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douglas,

*Your work is outstanding.*

I'll be tagging along for your journey when I am able.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*At Last, a Morris Chair, Part 1*

I just blogged (with lots of photos) about the Morris Chair I built this past spring. This part 1 goes through most of the build, and part 2 will be finishing, upholstery and stuff. For LJs, I'm also posting a project here too.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/6/14/at-last-a-morris-chair

(link fixed!)

Here's a few pictures…


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*At Last, a Morris Chair, Part 2 (final)*

I just posted up part 2 of the Morris chair build on my blog, going into finishing and upholstery. The exciting conclusion with lots of pictures. LJ's Project page here.




























blog entry at http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/6/23/at-last-a-morris-chair-part-2-final

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Favorite Plastic Shop Gadgets*

I did a little review of a few plastic gadgets I have and use in my shop. I cover the GluBot, the Preppin' Weapon, and the Grr-ripper. These all fall under the category of "should have turned out to be junky plastic crap, but weren't". Let me know what you think…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/6/28/favorite-plastic-shop-gadgets


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Ebonizing Oak*

I just posted a little thing on my blog about the process of ebonizing oak with a steel-wool-dissolved-in-vinegar solution. It's simple to do, and I finally got around to trying it. Let me know what you think.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/1/ebonizing-oak


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Ebonizing Oak*
> 
> I just posted a little thing on my blog about the process of ebonizing oak with a steel-wool-dissolved-in-vinegar solution. It's simple to do, and I finally got around to trying it. Let me know what you think.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/1/ebonizing-oak


Nicely done!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

dczward said:


> *Ebonizing Oak*
> 
> I just posted a little thing on my blog about the process of ebonizing oak with a steel-wool-dissolved-in-vinegar solution. It's simple to do, and I finally got around to trying it. Let me know what you think.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/1/ebonizing-oak


That came out really well!


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Mid Century Modern Chair Repair*

I just posted on a chair repair project I did for my upholsterer. It wasn't fine woodworking, but I did what I could. Let me know what you think.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/5/mid-century-modern-chair-repair


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Book Display Shelves*

I just posted on my blog about building a pair of cherry book display shelves for an artist's show. While the build was pretty simple, there was a lot to consider in the design process which was a lot of fun. Lots of design and build photos there. Let me know what you think…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/13/book-display-shelves


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Drawing Table, part 1*

I recently posted a cherry drawing table project here on LJs…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/257354

... and I appreciate the nice feedback I got, thank you! But if you like lots of words, and a lot more build photos, I'm starting to blog about the design and build process over on my site at…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/17/drawing-table-part-1

The first post is mostly the design decisions and inspiration, with build info and pictures coming on part 2.

I know it's a little annoying to post a LJs blog post here about a blog post over there, but it's hard to cleanly have one "main" home base for my content, and apply it appropriately to other places. My website is my home base, and hopefully putting these "notices" of my blog posts there on LJs isn't too annoying for folks. I appreciate the comments and support.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *Drawing Table, part 1*
> 
> I recently posted a cherry drawing table project here on LJs…
> 
> ...


doug,

had time to check it out. Nice web page! Would have liked the print a little larger. :<)


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Drawing Table, part 1*
> 
> I recently posted a cherry drawing table project here on LJs…
> 
> ...


Thanks DocSavage, I'll juice the font up a little bit ;-)


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Drawing Table, part 2*

This is the second and final part of the drawing table build blog post. I go into the build process, and have lots of build pictures. Take a look here…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/7/21/drawing-table-part-2

I posted this as a project here on LGs as well.

Some build pictures…


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Keep Your Eyes Open*

I recently posted about a local house & garden walk I went on, touring some 1900-1920s era homes in Chicago's Logan Square neighborhood. Some thoughts on doing the right thing thing with an older house.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/9/13/keep-your-eyes-open


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

dczward said:


> *Keep Your Eyes Open*
> 
> I recently posted about a local house & garden walk I went on, touring some 1900-1920s era homes in Chicago's Logan Square neighborhood. Some thoughts on doing the right thing thing with an older house.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/9/13/keep-your-eyes-open


Great post! An enjoyable read for sure.


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

dczward said:


> *Keep Your Eyes Open*
> 
> I recently posted about a local house & garden walk I went on, touring some 1900-1920s era homes in Chicago's Logan Square neighborhood. Some thoughts on doing the right thing thing with an older house.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/9/13/keep-your-eyes-open


The man speaks the truth. Much too hard to swim up stream. Something as beautiful as the pictures you showed deserves to be appreciated, not changed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*Some Trim Carpentry for Fun*

As a woodworker, do you either "woodworker" your way through home improvement projects, this making take four times longer, or do you try to "woodworker" help your contractor, probably much to their annoyance? Or, do you find a way to put in just the right amount of woodworker into these sorts of things. Here'a blog post about a recent porch/front steps re-do on my house that turned out really well…

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/9/21/some-trim-carpentry-for-fun

before…









after…


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

*What the Wax Does*

I just posted a new blog post about why one would use paste wax, lear or colored, on a project. A few good A-B photos. Take a look and let me know what you think, and whether or not you like to use paste wax.

http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/10/11/what-the-wax-does


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

dczward said:


> *What the Wax Does*
> 
> I just posted a new blog post about why one would use paste wax, lear or colored, on a project. A few good A-B photos. Take a look and let me know what you think, and whether or not you like to use paste wax.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/10/11/what-the-wax-does


Douglas,

Might get a better response in the forum? For me paste wax is additive after other finishes for the tactile feel.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

dczward said:


> *What the Wax Does*
> 
> I just posted a new blog post about why one would use paste wax, lear or colored, on a project. A few good A-B photos. Take a look and let me know what you think, and whether or not you like to use paste wax.
> 
> http://dcwwoodworks.com/blog/2016/10/11/what-the-wax-does


paste wax always seems to be to soft. I tend to use Behlens Deluxing Compound, which is a kind of wax, but it seems to provide a harder finished surface. As Doc mentioned, I also use it as the final application after the main finish is dry to provide a good feel and glorious luster.


----------

